

2048 Golf - payload
https://twitter.com/payloadbay/status/448870618893545472
Get the lowest score. It&#x27;s incredibly hard :D a friend got right now 124. Oo
======
slizzered
100 points

Board:

_______

2482

4848

2484

4842

------
slizzered
124

